# The Witcher-Serie - Season 2: Erneuter Drehstopp aufgrund von COVID-19 im Team



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie - Season 2: Erneuter Drehstopp aufgrund von COVID-19 im Team*

						Bei den Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel der The Witcher-Serie während der COVID-19-Pandemie kam es zu einem weiteren Zwischenfall, wodurch die Produktion ins Stoppen gerät: Insgesamt vier Personen aus dem Team wurden positiv auf COVID-19 getestet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie - Season 2: Erneuter Drehstopp aufgrund von COVID-19 im Team*


----------

